# What makes a dairy beef feeder?



## ranchruler1 (Aug 10, 2012)

I am planning on taking a dairy beef feeder to the fair and I was wondering can I take angus? what is the minimum weight at your fair for your dairy beef feeder? What is the max weight? and anything else you guy/girls can give me on dairy beef feeders.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't think you would be allowed to take an Angus because Angus are a beef breed. My guess is it's a dairy breed heifer fed out for beef production.

Asking others for weight information at their fairs will be of no use to you because all fairs are different. I would check with the fair rule book for that one.


----------



## ranchruler1 (Aug 10, 2012)

ok thank you I have jerseys I will take but do you no if they have to be dehorned and I bet they have to be casterated.
Thanks


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm a little confused... if this is a heifer class then why would you take a steer?

Again check with your fair book about weights, horn status, etc.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

My bad...I'm totally sorry. I read 'feeder' as 'heifer' -- it's 12:20 in the morning so I guess my eyes are playing tricks on me 

As a feeder they would have to be a heifer or a steer. I don't think any fair would allow a bull to be shown in a feeder class.


----------



## ranchruler1 (Aug 10, 2012)

oh haha you were confusing me I didnty think I said heifer haha yea I know they have to be casterated like the steers but I will have to check on the dehorning


----------



## ranchruler1 (Aug 10, 2012)

They do have to be dehorned just found out


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Aug 11, 2012)

Dairy Beef Feeders are steers of a dairy breed that are raised for market. They won't be heifers, there is a separate class for Dairy Heifers (plus it's a separate project altogether). You will have to check with your extension office for the min. and max. weight range for a dairy beef feeder.

Do you know how to show beef cattle?


----------



## ranchruler1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you yea know im just wondering on the min and max. And yes I do kow how to show cattle just never wanted to take myn to a show or anything but my girlfriend convinced me to because she is and I already have a trailer for them from when I sell my calves and colts.
Thanks


----------



## ranchruler1 (Aug 11, 2012)

But do they have to be registered?
Thanks


----------



## Year of the Rooster (Aug 11, 2012)

By registered do you mean with their breed association? If so, I do not believe they need to be.


----------



## ranchruler1 (Aug 11, 2012)

yes and thank you and the weights are 450-650 at my fair


----------

